# My Albino Red Empress



## tobalman (Mar 31, 2006)

Enjoy


----------



## sujeev87 (Oct 17, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL! What do you feed your fish?


----------



## tobalman (Mar 31, 2006)

sujeev87 said:


> BEAUTIFUL! What do you feed your fish?


Thank you for your kind word. I feed it mainly New Life Spectrum Cichlid formular.


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

wow that is a great looking fish.....I have red empress but no albinos Just added a cpl females the other day to start raising them on my own, let's see how that goes.


----------



## tobalman (Mar 31, 2006)

Thank you, your male should color very fast when he's the only male in the tank.



xr8dride said:


> wow that is a great looking fish.....I have red empress but no albinos Just added a cpl females the other day to start raising them on my own, let's see how that goes.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey Hong,
Here is a picture of mine just before I sold him. I wish I had tried to keep him on his own for a little while to see how much more colour he would have shown. 
I know the guy I sold him to has bred him with some Super Red Empress females so there should be some for sale soon. Can't wait to see them.
--
Paul


----------



## tobalman (Mar 31, 2006)

He's looking very nice, Paul. Hopefully I could get some females with the albino gene for him in the near future.



Y2KGT said:


> Hey Hong,
> Here is a picture of mine just before I sold him. I wish I had tried to keep him on his own for a little while to see how much more colour he would have shown.
> I know the guy I sold him to has bred him with some Super Red Empress females so there should be some for sale soon. Can't wait to see them.
> --
> Paul


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

Gorgeous! Are those fish expensive?


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

Wow =o Awesome fish!


----------



## tobalman (Mar 31, 2006)

laurahmm said:


> Gorgeous! Are those fish expensive?


They are hard to come by and a breeder have a hard time to raise the albino fry. It took me over a year before I could get one. Now I'm looking for an Albino female.



Angelic said:


> Wow =o Awesome fish!


Thank you.


----------



## frozen-fire (Jul 25, 2006)

Absolutely fantastic specimen Hong!
Yours too Paul!

You guys are making me want to get back in it


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Greats shots and fish tobalman!


----------



## tobalman (Mar 31, 2006)

frozen-fire said:


> Absolutely fantastic specimen Hong!
> Yours too Paul!
> 
> You guys are making me want to get back in it


LOL, you're more than welcome to join us.



Riceburner said:


> Greats shots and fish tobalman!


Thank you for your kind words. Always a pleasure to see your photo as well.


----------

